# Bearded dragon or Shingleback



## crazzzylizard (Apr 18, 2012)

hey guys just wanted to know your thoughts on whether to get a dragon or shingleback and price and availability isn't a factor


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2012)

heh heh heh get both


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 18, 2012)

it's like comparing apples and oranges really, while both are fruit they are completely different


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 18, 2012)

This again but this time both choices are crap....


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you want something fun and interesting get a bearded dragon just make sure to give it correct lighting and heat and a good diet.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 18, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> This again but this time both choices are crap....



Agreed mate I think someone needs to actualy read a book or buy some animals and do their own reaserch rather than trying to get what the cool kids keep.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 18, 2012)

hey don't dog me im just trying to make an informed decision I already have the perfect set up for a bearded dragon 4x2.5x2 (feet) all i need for a shingle is some hotter lighting.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 18, 2012)

Out of interest do you have any reptiles yet? Which was your choice out of a Gecko or Blue tounge?


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 18, 2012)

and why do u guys like gekos they are so small and weak and most of them don't look good unless there exotics but there illegal.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 18, 2012)

? Good answer.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 18, 2012)

gibblore no don't have any reptiles yet just bought a enclosure and am waiting on license


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll put a Rhacodactylus leachianus down your pants and you can tell me it's small and weak. -_- I would prefer to be bitten by a small Python than most Aussie geckos. 
(Not that leachies are Aussie but I'm sure a large Pseudothecadactylus, Cyrtodactylus or Saltuarius would do)


----------



## richardsc (Apr 18, 2012)

should maybe get a panoptes or perentie,most lizards are puny and weak in comparison,rofl

maybe a king skink is up your alley,or a spiney tailed egernia of some description

im sensing for some strange reason you will end up with a bredli or inland carpet


----------



## Brock102 (Apr 18, 2012)

a shingle back is so better


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 18, 2012)

> hould maybe get a panoptes or perentie,most lizards are puny and weak in comparison,rofl


Nah not big enough this guy definitely needs a croc.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 18, 2012)

not a freshy,gotta be a salty,freshies to puny in comparison

on a serious note,if you have set up a cage for a beardy isnt it a no brainer what to choose?75 cm in height is a waste for ground dwelling reptiles


----------



## Defective (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe a lacey......


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 19, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I'll put a Rhacodactylus leachianus down your pants and you can tell me it's small and weak. -_- I would prefer to be bitten by a small Python than most Aussie geckos.
> (Not that leachies are Aussie but I'm sure a large Pseudothecadactylus, Cyrtodactylus or Saltuarius would do)



I dunno... I kinda enjoy being bitten by geckos! But I am kinda weird


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 19, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> This again but this time both choices are crap....


At first i was ignoring this, but now its really getting to me. If it isnt a gecko its crap in your opinion, why bother posting this rubbish? Not everyone likes geckos, my friends owned them and personally i dont like them at all, yet i dont post in gecko threads saying they're crap. Why dont you sign up to a gecko forum and let all your rants out on there about how much you hate any lizards which arent your lovely geckos.
Just to contribute to the thread, id go for a beardie, but id buy one thats a year old and tame. Babies can sometimes be a pain. Cheers.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Shinglebacks are ugly IMO. Get a beardy.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 19, 2012)

I wanted a large monitere at first but couldn't afford a big enough enclosure


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 19, 2012)

i have 7 beardies and 4 shingles, and i really cant decide which i love more, theyre both absolute pleasures to keep, totally different, but totally awesome.

one benefit with shingles is that shingles are more likely to be able to be housed happily with other shingles, (my 4 (2m2f) live together, most of the beardies are seperate due to personality clashes)


meh, i have tonnes of geckos, theyre cute, but not really interactive,... id take shingles and beardies even over the amyae which are my faves of teh gecks,....


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> I wanted a large monitere at first but couldn't afford a big enough enclosure




why not a small/medium monitor then


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 19, 2012)

> At first i was ignoring this, but now its really getting to me. If it isnt a gecko its crap in your opinion, why bother posting this rubbish? Not everyone likes geckos, my friends owned them and personally i dont like them at all, yet i dont post in gecko threads saying they're crap. Why dont you sign up to a gecko forum and let all your rants out on there about how much you hate any lizards which arent your lovely geckos.
> Just to contribute to the thread, id go for a beardie, but id buy one thats a year old and tame. Babies can sometimes be a pain. Cheers.



I don't dislike anything that's not a gecko, pretty much it's just Beardies and Tiliqua, oh and Pythons. Worst most boring pets ever...


+1 Small/Medium monitors are absolutely awesome get one.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 19, 2012)

thank thats what i was trying to tell them If the thread ain't about gekos then don't make a comment about them.


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 19, 2012)

Whats wrong with beardies? The fact you can handle most of them and they grow to a decent size?
To original poster, havee a search about both, but even better if you can have a look at both from a breeder before you rush into buying one. Breeders are usually really helpful


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> thank thats what i was trying to tell them If the thread ain't about gekos then don't make a comment about them.




in fairness to gecko comments,you did ask the same question a day or so ago but in regards to geckos versus bluetongues

as you can see by the comments,get what you want to get ,and more importantly as u have a cage already,pick something to suit your enclosure


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 19, 2012)

Shingle VS Beardy

Shingle uses fake fat head defense.
Beardy is confused and begins to become agitated.
Beardy tries to use lunge attack but in the confusion bites a log and gets a sore mouth, becomes more distressed.
Shingle doesnt move, starts thinking of veges on a platter with other pretty shingle women waving spinach leaves for him.
Beardy passes out due to stress and confusion
Shingle doesnt move, really wants food.
Beardy concedes due to the impressive tactics of the Shingle.
Shingle wins (still thinking about food without moving)

Buy a shingle. Its obvious


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL treeofgreen


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 22, 2012)

I do think its really cute that there is like a little gecko crew and a little dragon crew etc.  
Awww.. You guys....


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 22, 2012)

westside dragons, represent fool \/\/.....westsiiiiieeeddde


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

I would recommend that you go with the one you like more, If you have the tank set up for a Beardie then get a Beardie but if you really love Shingles then get those.
Sorry I wasn't much help, if it was me, I personally would go for the Beardies, they are so funny and interesting to watch. Once you get them set up right then they are healthy, entertaining and my little guy sleeps on me which is really cute.


----------



## whyme (Apr 22, 2012)

I would recommend, if you can't make your own decision, don't get anything. Do you want a lizard, snake, croc, frog or turtle. Why don't you make up your own mind little lamb


----------



## Spidergirl (Apr 22, 2012)

bearded dragon! allll the way! 
so much more energy! and personality!


----------



## Shiresnakes (Apr 22, 2012)

There were some stunning Shingles at the Easter Show!


----------

